# Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

					Media Markt will im Oktober erneut eine große Aktion fahren: Die Läden sollen bundesweit am 2. Oktober geschlossen bleiben, um nach dem Feiertag eine große Neueröffnung zu zelebrieren. Allerdings wird die Aktion inhaltlich nicht zentral gesteuert. In welchem Umfang an Media Markt teilnimmt, bleibt den Filialleiter überlassen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*


----------



## matty2580 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Das ist eine reine Marketing-Aktion.
Die Mitarbeiter haben natürlich nicht frei, und treffen an den Tag Vorbereitungen für die Angebote.
In direkter Konkurrenz zum Internet ist der MM immer noch zu teuer.
Und das schreibe ich als ehemaliger Mitarbeiter.

Vielleicht gibt es regional wirklich einige Schnäppchen?
Aber das Meiste wird mit normalem MM-Preis sein.
Fallt nicht auf solche Tricks herein.....


----------



## jaggerbagger (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Naja, bei manchen Sachen kann man schon mal bei Media Markt was kaufen.
Oft ist der Preis aber auch der Gleiche wie im Internet.
Vergleichen hilft da immer.

Praktisch finde ich beispielsweise Aktionen wie, ab einem bestimmten preis gibts X € als Gutschein.
Dadurch konnte ich schon niedrigere Preise erzielen.

Was die neue Aktion bringt, wird sich zeigen.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es sich sehr lohnen wird.


----------



## -Bierbaron- (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Egal welche "Schnäppchen" sie anbieten werden, in meinem örtlichen MM kaufe ich nichts. Man sucht vergeblich nach einem Verkäufer, da sich alle in den letzten Winkeln verstecken und wenn man dann doch einen findet wird man böse angesehen, dafür dass man fragt und schlauer ist man danach auch nicht.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Kann ich zwar nicht sagen, aber mein nächster Besuch beim MM wird der 29. November sein.


----------



## Rizoma (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

was für eine bescheuerte Aktion


----------



## matty2580 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

@-Bierbaron-:
Bitte nicht immer die persönlichen Erfahrungen verallgemeinern.
Ich glaube, dass ich meine Kunden im MM immer gut beraten habe, was auch einige Testkäufer bestätigt haben.
Aussage eines Testkäufers war, "Der Verkäufer hatte Ahnung, war aber etwas übermüdet."
Kein Wunder, ich bin ein Morgenmuffel...^^

Und zum Thema verstecken habe ich ein lustige Anekdote.
Kunden die ihre Geräte per Service eingetauscht haben, kommen mit einem gelben Zettel in den Verkauf.
Als ich einen neuen Kunden mit gelben Zettel gesehen habe, habe ich mich hinter der TV-Insel versteckt, zusammen mit einem Kollegen.
Der Kunde kam dann näher, und wird sind dann einige Runden um die Insel gerannt.
Dabei rief der Kunde immer, "bleiben sie stehen"....
Ich habe mich dann geopfert, und den TV umgetauscht. ^^
Und der Kunde hat mir das natürlich nicht übel genommen, und selbst gelacht.


----------



## Soulsnap (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Als ich das letzte mal im MM war hab ich Preise im Internet verglichen und diese wurden ausnahmslos vom MM so übernommen. In der Hinsicht kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Allerdings ist es leider noch recht häufig so, das ein grosser Teil der Belegschaft keine Ahnung von der Materie, die sie verkaufen, haben. Ausnahmen, wie matty, bestätigen da aber die Regel ;D


----------



## KonterSchock (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Gut zu wissen, gibt bestimmt gute Schnäppchen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal im MM war hab ich Preise im Internet verglichen und diese wurden ausnahmslos vom MM so übernommen. In der Hinsicht kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Allerdings ist es leider noch recht häufig so, das ein grosser Teil der Belegschaft keine Ahnung von der Materie, die sie verkaufen, haben. Ausnahmen, wie matty, bestätigen da aber die Regel ;D


 
Absolut! Getreu dem Motto: Jeder Preis ist besser als nichts zu verkaufen.
Die Beratung in den drei Märkten in denen ich bisher war war ausnahmslos Spitzenklasse, die Verkäufer haben eine sehr gute Figur abgegeben. Nur die Arbeitsbedingungen sind leider schlecht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Tangiert mich nur peripher.


----------



## dark1984 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Bei dem ganzen Vergleichen mit den Internet Preisen sollte man aber auch immer an Versandkosten denken, die man sich natürlich sparen kann wenn man in seinen örtlichen MM, Saturn oder sonstwo hingeht. Ich denke aber auch nicht das man mit den MM oder Saturn Angeboten wirklich was spart, man hat es aber etwas leichter wenn man was zurück geben will. Da ist der Örtliche Laden meiner Meinung nach etwas angenehmer als ein Internet Händler, auch wenn es durchaus guten Service im Internet gibt.


----------



## Rayken (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Paßt doch wunderbar zu meinen MM Erfahrungen wenn man einen Verkäufer sucht ist keiner da.
Und wenn man mal keine Hilfe braucht wird man von Praktikanten angesprochen ob die einen helfen können
Und wenn man die dann mal was fragt wissen die meistens nichts und müssen erst einen normalen Mitarbeiter fragen

MM ist für mich nichts anderes als ein großer Showroom, kaufen tue ich da selten was, es sei den der Preis ist wirklich ein schnapper,
ansonsten informiert man sich am besten selber vorher im Internet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Rayken schrieb:


> Paßt doch wunderbar zu meinen MM Erfahrungen wenn man einen Verkäufer sucht ist keiner da.
> Und wenn man mal keine Hilfe braucht wird man von Praktikanten angesprochen ob die einen helfen können
> Und wenn man die dann mal was fragt wissen die meistens nichts und müssen erst einen normalen Mitarbeiter fragen


 
Die meisten plappern das nach, was entweder auf der Packung oder auf dem Schild steht.
Habe ich erst letztens feststellen können, als ich mir eine neue Glotze gekauft hatte.


----------



## Zalkortis (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal im MM war - glaube vor etwa 3 Jahren. Wann ich aber wirklich was dort gekauft habe, das muss etwa 5 Jahre her sein. Das meiste bestelle ich direkt bei Amazon oder Alternate, an die Preise kommt der MM eh nicht ran. Selbst wenn sie mir dann den gleichen Preis machen, ist es als Amazon Prime Mitglied doch sehr viel komfortabler. Nachmittags bestellen, Lieferung am nächsten Tag bis vor die Wohnungstüre. Den Service hat der MM leider nur zu erheblichem Aufpreis - Und auf eben diese "Am 4. Oktober rennen alle dem MM die Bude ein" Aktion hab ich eh keine Lust - das ist doch viel zu stressig 

Zumal ich eher glaube, wie einige Vorredner - das ist ne reine Marketing Aktion, genauso wie das Stillschweigen einiger bekannter Publisher zu erwarteten PC Versionen ihrer ach so tollen Spiele :/
Mich bewegen solche Aktionen eher dazu, dort keine Produkt oder eben das besagte Spiel nicht zu kaufen und es links liegen zu lassen. Bin auch nicht der Typ, der sich oft beschwert - Ich bin einer dieser gefährlichen Kunden, die positive wie negative Erfahrungen miteinander abwägen und irgendwann einfach still und heimlich woanders kaufen gehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Zalkortis schrieb:


> Ich bin einer dieser gefährlichen Kunden, die positive wie negative Erfahrungen miteinander abwägen und irgendwann einfach still und heimlich woanders kaufen gehen


 
Wo denn? Bei Saturn?


----------



## jamie (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Wenn was nettes dabei ist, will ich mal nicht so sein.


----------



## Hänschen (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Wenn ich im Mediamarkt bin spüre ich immer den Kaufdruck im Nacken 
Vielleicht sind es aber auch nur die vielen Blicke der Angestellten die einen abchecken (ich glaubte manchmal die wollen einen manipulieren ...).


----------



## matty2580 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Ja genau, Du spürst unseren hypnotischen  Blick....


----------



## mds51 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Das wird doch eh nix ändern MM bleibt MM..

Naja, der Wille zählt ja


----------



## grenn-CB (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Mindestens 10 Produkte sind doch nichts, wieso sie dafür ein Tag schließen kann ich nicht verstehen aber mir soll es egal sein.



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kann ich zwar nicht sagen, aber mein nächster Besuch beim MM wird der 29. November sein.



Woher weiß man denn fast 3 Monate voraus das man nach Mediamarkt an dem Tag geht?


----------



## Poempel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die meisten plappern das nach, was entweder auf der Packung oder auf dem Schild steht.
> Habe ich erst letztens feststellen können, als ich mir eine neue Glotze gekauft hatte.


 
Wenn überhaupt  letztens wurde meine Test-Frage "Was hat dieser iPod Touch für eine Displayauflösung?" mit "Das gibt Apple nicht so gerne bekannt." beantwortet. Das hat mich echt umgehauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Aber Apples Marketingabteilung hat gejubelt.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

naja finde ich gut.
Freue mich schon auf die Aktion von Amazon


----------



## -Bierbaron- (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

@matty2580:
Ich wollte ja nicht verallgemeinern, deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben in meinem örtlichen Laden. Tut mir leid, falls es falsch rübergekommen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf die Aktion von Amazon


 
Was machen die denn?
Leiharbeiter noch mieser bezahlen?


----------



## tils (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kann ich zwar nicht sagen, aber mein nächster Besuch beim MM wird der 29. November sein.


hä   also Deine Beiträge sind immer fragewürdig und alles One-Liner. Is witzig, wenn man Deine Beiträge auf Deinem Profil anschaut 

Ich finde, dass MM sich insgesamt gebessert hat. Habe dort letzte sau günstige 3DS Spiele bekommen. Wenn man kein Bock hat auf Lieferzeiten und man schnell was braucht sind manche Preise mittlerweile konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## Cuddleman (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Wenn man sich die angeblichen Preisvorteile ansieht, ist es besser so, wenn MM ganz zu bleibt. 
Gemessen an dem deutlich reduzierten, vorher in diesem Bereich noch vielseitigen, Warenbestand seit etwa 1,5 Monaten, sind Preisvorteile echt ein Witz.
Eine GTX 680 noch für 580€ anzubieten!
Die Resteverwertung bei den ASUS G55VW-S1024H schreit schon zum Himmel, weil es immer wieder in einzelnen Filialen auftaucht und immer noch deutlich überteuert angepriesen wird, mehr als im Mediamarkt-Onlineshop, dort für ~1600€. 
Das ganze mit Hardware von vorgestern. (i7 3610QM + GTX 660M)


----------



## okeanos7 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Woher weiß man denn fast 3 Monate voraus das man nach Mediamarkt an dem Tag geht?


 
des heisst immernoch "in den mediamarkt" 




> In welchem Umfang an Media Markt teilnimmt, bleibt den Filialleiter überlassen.



den satz check ich den


----------



## mannefix (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Der schlechteste Media-Markt Deutschlands: Berlin-Tegel. Probleme mit Internet, keine Ahnung von Kameras, Falschlieferungen, falsche Abbildung in Prospekten, unehrlich.
Viel besser Mediamarkt Potsdam.

Tegel kann für immer zu bleiben.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Im Media Markt einkaufen?
Ich bin doch nicht blöd!


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Wenn ich es hier nicht gelesen hätte, hätte ich es gar nicht mitgekriegt. Ich gehöre scheinbar nicht zur Zielgruppe und fühle mich nun ausgegrenzt


----------



## Kyrodar (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist eine reine Marketing-Aktion.
> Die Mitarbeiter haben natürlich nicht frei, und treffen an den Tag Vorbereitungen für die Angebote.
> In direkter Konkurrenz zum Internet ist der MM immer noch zu teuer.
> Und das schreibe ich als ehemaliger Mitarbeiter.
> ...


 
Man muss aber auch nich immer geizen und auf jeden Euro gucken, das is so ekelhaft, und das sag ich als jemand der -noch- weiß Gott nicht in Saus und Braus lebt.
So dermaßen viel teurer ist ein Media Markt oder Saturn im Regelfall nu auch nich.
Ich vermisse jetzt schon die Zeiten in denen man noch in irgendwelchen (Elektro-)Märkten herumschlendern konnt, weil es sie noch gab, auch wenn ich selbst nicht mehr so oft wie damals in welchen herumlauf -und nicht jeder dachte "Das kauf ich mir nich hier das kauf ich nachher im Internetz roflcopter".


----------



## XD-User (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Mindestens 10 neue Produkte wow  Ein paar Kopfhörer, nen Föhn, ein Fernseher, vllt noch Boxen und nen Kühlschrank.
Naja mal sehen was das MM in meiner Nähe macht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Egal, schauen kostet nix. Vielleicht ist ja mal was dabei was sich lohnen könnte


----------



## Bestia (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Hm, was wird es wohl geben?
Das wissen wohl nur die Media Markt Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Beam39 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Letztens meinem Dad nen 2.1 Bluray Heimkino-Set von Sony gekauft. War im MM, wollts mitnehmen für 550€ bis ich mir dachte "Moment, schau erst im Netz nach".. und siehe da, satte 180€ günstiger..


----------



## Hänschen (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Kauf kein Set wo der Verstärker im Blurayplayer integriert ist - wenn der Player hopsgeht ist alles fürn Schrott.
Das ist mir mal passiert.


----------



## hendrosch (9. September 2013)

Ich weis nicht was alle haben. Natürlich sind allgemein die Preise im Mediamarkt etwas über den Tiefstpreisen im Internet, aber es ist schon deutlich besser geworden und manch Angebote bei Mediamarkt, Saturn und so weiter sind einfach konkurrenzlos billig und so ein paar Angebote wird es mit der Aktion wieder geben also warum nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Richtig ich kann mich auch an einige Angebote erinnern wo Media und Co wirklich gute Preise boten. Ein kleiner Aufpreis wäre es mir immer wert um die Bestellorgie zu umgehen, aber das muss jeder mit sich selbst abmachen.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. September 2013)

Wenn solche Märkte auch mal einiges an Hardware hätten die es verdient hat so genannt zu werden wäre es schön. In unserem MM hat man z.B. an Netzteilen die Auswahl zwischen SpeedLink Pecos Elektroschrott oder nem CM GX Lite ab der 650W Version 

Wollte eigentlich ein SATA 6Gb/s Kabel im MM kaufen: 16€ für 33cm  Und auf Preisdrücken per Amazon Preis (2,60€ für 50cm) hatte ich keinen Bock.

Zumal man auch bei anderen Sachen NULL Auswahl hat, zumindest bei uns. Deshalb wird im Netz bestellt und wenn halt mal Probegeschaut/-gehört/-gegriffelt werden muss wird mal in die nächste Großstadt gefahren. Aber teilweise 40% oder mehr Aufpreis zahlen um was im Laden zu kaufen? Ich bin doch nicht blöd!


----------



## cap82 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Genau so siehts aus!


----------



## CuRRyKing (10. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

MM und Saturn. Wir werden wohl keine Freunde mehr werden.
Dadurch jeder Marktleiter sein eigenes Süppchen kochen kann, fehlt mir doch arg oft das know how, ein gewissen Standard im Sortiment gibt es nicht und der dezentrale Einkauf auf den die ja so Stolz sind hilft da auch nicht wirklich die Preise niedrig zu halten.
Wenn man den örtlichen Marktleiter beim Vorstellungsgespräch mitteilt, das man eine Affinität für Audiosysteme hat, er im gleichen Atemzug das Wort Bose erwähnt, dann läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter. Finde es eigentlich sehr schade, das sehr viele Marktleiter nur oberflächliche Kompetenzen zur Elektroware haben, und somit nur schwer ein Feeling entwickeln können wie der sehr schnelle Markt funktioniert und was für Mitarbeiter man braucht. Getreu dem Motto, jeden Tag kommt ein dummer Bauer in den Laden.
Eigentlich lässt sich sagen, nationale Angebote gehen in punkto P/L in Ordnung.


----------



## Black_Star (10. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Media Markt und Saturn müssen keine Freunde werden, da sieh schon unter gemeinsamer Flage auf kundenfang gehen! Sie gehören beide zum Metro Konzern!
Du wirst nie erleben das sie sich gegenseitig mit angeboten die Kunden ausstechen, wenn der eine den Preis senkt wird es der andere auch tun! 
So meine erfahrungen


----------



## CuRRyKing (11. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Black_Star schrieb:


> Media Markt und Saturn müssen keine Freunde werden, da sieh schon unter gemeinsamer Flage auf kundenfang gehen! Sie gehören beide zum Metro Konzern!
> Du wirst nie erleben das sie sich gegenseitig mit angeboten die Kunden ausstechen, wenn der eine den Preis senkt wird es der andere auch tun!
> So meine erfahrungen



Du hast mein Post wohl etwas falsch verstanden.  Das die zur Metro gehören ist mir bewusst, arbeite schließlich auch in einem Unternehmen unter dieser Flagge.
Das Hauptproblem was beide haben ist, das jeder mehr oder weniger machen kann was er will. Ausgenommen Nationale Angebote/Werbung (Funk/TV). Dadurch stechen sie sich oftmals schon nicht aus.
Und der Sinn dieser Aktion erschließt sich mir auch noch nichts so ganz. Mag sein das da vll der ein oder andere Knaller kommt, aber ein Marketing Genie war da nicht am Werk wenn es im übertragenen Sinne heißt "wir machen einen Tag dicht für mind. 10 Neuheiten"


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen. Unser MM hat guten Service und ab und an richtige Schnäppchen. Da sind oft diverse Artikel deutlich günstiger als im Internet.
Ich werde an dem Tag Ausschau halten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. September 2013)

Also bei mir war bisher auch alles iO im MM, nur wollte mir ein Verkäufer weißmachen, dass man für Konsole spielen mindestens 200 Hz braucht.


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Das ist natürlich schlau - er will ja verkaufen.


----------



## cap82 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also bei mir war bisher auch alles iO im MM, nur wollte mir ein Verkäufer weißmachen, dass man für Konsole spielen mindestens 200 Hz braucht.



Lass dir doch von ihm mal erklären, was die 200Hz bedeuten..


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



cap82 schrieb:


> Lass dir doch von ihm mal erklären, was die 200Hz bedeuten..


Das wird sicher ein Desaster.


----------



## Beam39 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Kauf kein Set wo der Verstärker im Blurayplayer integriert ist - wenn der Player hopsgeht ist alles fürn Schrott.
> Das ist mir mal passiert.


 
Zu spät  Der wird eh nicht oft benutzt vom Papa, und wenn was passieren sollte ist ja Garantie drauf.



> Das Hauptproblem was beide haben ist, das jeder mehr oder weniger machen kann was er will



Und das ist der springende Punkt in diesen verfluchten Läden was mich jedes mal aufregt. Wenn ich in großen Städten bin und in ein MM oder Jupita gehe wo viel los ist, ist die Auswahl enorm, die Boxen funktionieren alle, in dem seperaten Raum wo mehrere System stehen funktioniert jedes einzelne Sytem, es ist alles schön geordnet etc. pp. Dann gibts in den gleichen Städten wieder Läden wo du meinst du bist bei nem Schrotthändler. Keine Boxen die man Testen kann, kaum Auswahl, keine Mitarbeiter, in dem Boxenraum ist teilweise nicht einmal Strom etc. pp.

Und das schlimmste ist das diese Läden dort wo der Hauptsitz Media Saturn ist genauso Katastrophal sind, und da fragt man sich echt ob die nicht irgendwelche Regionalleiter o.Ä. haben die sowas kontrollieren usw.


----------



## Wiggo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Bin mal gespannt wie die Aktion nach dem Torwandschießen wieder floppt...


----------



## copland (13. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Und gibt es wieder solch ein riesen Betrug wie schonmal?
Die Preise langsam 14 Tage auf ein Niveau über den MWST erhöhen, um dann den Kunden schmackhaft zu machen!!! Achtung!!!
Kaufen Sie heute ohne MWST billiger, viel billiger, zuschlagen lohnt sich.
Ja zuschlagen lohnt sich, aber den Verantwortlichen für die verlogene ******* eine vorm Kopf.
Ein völlig unkompetenten Jungen Sprunt hatte ich da auch Mal. Zum Schluss ist er rot angelaufen davon gerannt. Weil er arrogant alles besser wissen wollte.
Gott sein Dank ich war da beim Test nicht alleine und kann das beweisen wie arrogant dämlich der war.


----------



## Joselman (13. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

MM? Ich bin doch nicht blöd!

Mal ehrlich die zocken richtig gut ab bei den Kleinteilen wie Kabel usw. Dazu ist der Rest dann auch oft zu teuer und bevor ich mich da beraten lasse mache ich mich selber im Netz schlau. Nach 10min biste meistens dann auch besser informiert als der MM Mitarbeiter.

Ich will die Leute da auch nicht schlecht reden. Die guten werden sicher schnell was neues suchen der Rest bleibt halt.

Wer mit Nüssen und Bananen bezahlt muss sich auch nicht wundern wenn nur Affen für ihn arbeiten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Ich war diese Woche mal mit der Absicht im MM, Kopfhörer probezuhören, was aber überhaupt nicht möglich war, da es: 1. Nur beats-Müll gab und 2. keinen vernünftigen Raum/Platz dafür. 
Aber was Anderes hab Ich ja auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Egal, schauen kostet nix. Vielleicht ist ja mal was dabei was sich lohnen könnte


 
Mich kostet es Lebenszeit und die Fahrt dahin, wie es bei Dir ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Bennjis (25. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Mal abgesehen, dass MediaMarkt nahezu immer überteuert ist, habe sie nun im Ausverkauf schon ein paar gute Preise. 

Laut Gutscheinsammler sogar bis zu 60% unterm Idealo Preisvergleich:


Leider ist nicht passendes für mich dabei


----------



## lipt00n (26. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

halten die uns eigentlich alle für dämlich, oder wieso tauchen da die sachen unsortiert mehrmals auf?


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Ich arbeite bei Saturn, was Mediamarkt mit 1 Mitarbeiter pro Abteilung mehr ist und kann sagen, dass ich mit den armen Schweinen bei Media-Markt nicht tauschen will. Da sind stellenweise nur ein Mitarbeiter für 1500-2000 Kunden /Tag zur Weihnachtszeit da. Selbst das Arbeitsamt hat weniger Zulauf wie Media Markt oder leider bald auch Saturn. Und das liegt nicht nur an Amazon, sondern auch an geldgierige Managern in oberen Positionen bei Media-Saturn.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (26. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich arbeite bei Saturn, was Mediamarkt mit 1 Mitarbeiter pro Abteilung mehr ist und kann sagen, dass ich mit den armen Schweinen bei Media-Markt nicht tauschen will. Da sind stellenweise nur ein Mitarbeiter für 1500-2000 Kunden /Tag zur Weihnachtszeit da. Selbst das Arbeitsamt hat weniger Zulauf wie Media Markt oder leider bald auch Saturn. Und das liegt nicht nur an Amazon, sondern auch an geldgierige Managern in oberen Positionen bei Media-Saturn.


 
stimmt leider
und es wird immer schlimmer


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kann ich zwar nicht sagen, aber mein nächster Besuch beim MM wird der 29. November sein.


Das ist aber eine Woche zu spät.  Willst du nicht lieber am 22.11. Hinfahren und was tolles von MS kaufen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



lipt00n schrieb:


> halten die uns eigentlich alle für dämlich, oder wieso tauchen da die sachen unsortiert mehrmals auf?


 
Wieso tauchen da Dinge auf, die es gar nicht gibt?
Wieso sind 90+% der Artikel nur im Rahmen der üblichen 10-20% rabattiert, es wird aber mit 60% geworben?
Wieso gibt es keinerlei Filterfunktionen, so dass man gezwungen ist, wenn dann alles anzugucken?

NATÜRLICH tun die das. Sagt doch sogar die Werbung: Media Markt ist nicht blöd. Von Media-Markt-Kunden ist nicht die Rede


----------



## INU.ID (30. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Bei den Preisen muß man wirklich aufpassen. Die dort für 199€/Stück angebotenen Magnat-Boxen zb. kosten bei der Konkurrenz ab ~125€/Stück.


----------



## Quake2008 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kann ich zwar nicht sagen, aber mein nächster Besuch beim MM wird der 29. November sein.



Meiner nicht ich bekomme es von Amazon


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

MM 

meistens lasse ich mich beraten und kaufe es dan GÜNSTIGER im internet (ich bin doch nicht BLÖD)


----------



## Kelth (30. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> MM
> 
> meistens lasse ich mich beraten und kaufe es dan GÜNSTIGER im internet (ich bin doch nicht BLÖD)


 
Nein, du bist nur unverschämt.


----------



## Blackstacker (30. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> MM
> 
> meistens lasse ich mich beraten und kaufe es dan GÜNSTIGER im internet (ich bin doch nicht BLÖD)


 
beraten lassen bei MM ???

95% der Verkäufer dort haben doch garkeine ahnung und wissen nur das was auf der Verpackung steht wenn die Lesen können


----------



## okeanos7 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Blackstacker schrieb:


> beraten lassen bei MM ???
> 
> 95% der Verkäufer dort haben doch garkeine ahnung und wissen nur das was auf der Verpackung steht wenn die Lesen können


 
am lustigsten fande ich die 6670 mit "superschnellem ddr3" für ralistische spielgrafik...

einzig um irgendwelche kleinigkeiten die man schnell braucht (usb-stick, speicherkarte, handyhülle...) nutzte ich solche elektronik-discounter...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Das einzige was ich bei MM kaufe sind Musik CD´s,blu rays & das wen die im Angebot sind


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. September 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

... die tun also so, als würden sie dicht machen und einen Schlussverkauf abhalten (der dann immer noch nicht an die "normalen" Internetpreise dran kommt), nur um nach 2 Tagen dicht machen über den Feiertag wieder "neu zu eröffnen", mit Eröffnungsangeboten? Halten die die Leute echt für bescheuert?!!


*Kurz nachdenk*


Mh, da die grad reisenden Absatz haben, würde ich sagen: Jupp, tun sie, und das scheinbar völlig zu recht. 



Blackstacker schrieb:


> beraten lassen bei MM ???
> 
> 95% der  Verkäufer dort haben doch garkeine ahnung und wissen nur das was auf der  Verpackung steht wenn die Lesen können


 Ich musste da  vor Ewigkeiten mal zwei Kleinigkeiten noch am selben Tag besorgen und war deshalb da, im  Endeffekt musste ich einem Verkäufer, der mit den Fragen eines Kunden zu  einem Fernseher sichtlich überfordert war, beispringen ... oh weh.


----------



## locojens (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Also mir kann der Laden gestohlen bleiben. Ich mußte am Samstag noch dringend ein 10m Koaxkabel besorgen. In meinem Wahn dachte ich MM Nedderfeld ist nicht weit weg. Bin dahin gefahren ... in der TV-Abteilung dort lagen nur oehlbachkabel mit Preisen von ca. 80€ für 10m rum. Ein Stück weiter gab es Kabel von Hama mit "vergoldeten" Steckern und tollen 100db für nochimmer hohe 60€.
Als ich den Laden dann verlassen wollte fand ich zwischen den Verteilersteckdosen und schaltbaren Steckdosen ein normales Antennenkabel (nicht den Chinabilligmüll mit einer Lebensdauer von einmal knicken und kaputt),
für 14€ auf 10m. 

Also wenn die Anordnung der Produkte im MM nicht schon fast als vorsätzliche Täuschung zu umschreiben sind ...!? 

Nee also mich sehen die und auch Saturn nur wenn ich etwas sofort brauche sei es ein (überteuertes Kabel oder ähnliches). Ansonsten kaufe ich lieber im Internet oder bei einem der örtlichen Computerhöker.


----------



## WestEnd (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Ich gehe auch nur zum MM/Saturn um zu gucken, welch dämlichen Angebote dort liegen. 
Games kaufe ich generell über Steam, wenn es unbedingt Retail sein muss oder kein Steam hat, dann Amazon.

Man entdeckt desöfteren auch mal Schreibfehler in o.g Geschäften (z.b Redeon statt Radeon).
Ebenso haben die Mitarbeiter keine Ahnung von der Marterie sondern werden nur mit Verkäuferwissen ausgestattet.
Kein Wunder also, dass die Mitarbeiter bei etwas spezifischeren Fragen total überfordert sind.

Ich habe einmal einen Versuch gewagt die Mitarbeiter über ein, zu Linux passendes, Notebook zu befragen.
Die Antwort lautete "Wir unterstützen so etwas nicht, weil unter Linux einzelne Teile von Notebooks, z.b die Kamera nicht laufen".


----------



## DasRegal (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

MediaMarkt und Saturn wird es noch ein paar Jahre geben. Die Geschäftsstrukturen passen einfach nicht mehr in die heutige Gesellschaft. Ich denke Firmen wie Alternate, Cyberport und Mindfactory werden diese Plätze einnehmen, da Sie sowieso schon auf den Internethandel eingestellt sind. Die Media-Saturn-Group versucht sich mit Redcoon über Wasser zu halten, doch wird Redcoon nicht die Masse an Fialen stützen können. Alternate hat mittlerweile größere Geschäfte in ganz Europa und nutzt die Geschäfte gleichzeitig als Lager und Versandzentrum. So macht man heute noch Kasse mit Elektroartikeln.


----------



## locojens (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Zum heutigen Update (04.10.2013) fällt mir nur ein: "Vom Regen in die Traufe!".   Also zumindest die Euronicsmärkte hier in HH kann man selbst gegen MMarkt in der Pfeife rauchen. Was schon traurig genug ist! 
Kann man die Euronics-Typen eigentlich wegen Nötigung anzeigen, wenn die einen einfach in eine schlimmere Höhle schleppen?


----------



## noname545 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Mediamarkt hat des öfteren extrem gute Angebote, hatte da ne G9x für 29€ gesehen Solche Elektronik Geschäfte sind aber ziemlich nützlich, vor einem TV, Handy kauf schaue ich immer Probe und kann alles anfassen^^


----------



## AnthraX (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch nich immer geizen und auf jeden Euro gucken, das is so ekelhaft, und das sag ich als jemand der -noch- weiß Gott nicht in Saus und Braus lebt.
> So dermaßen viel teurer ist ein Media Markt oder Saturn im Regelfall nu auch nich.
> Ich vermisse jetzt schon die Zeiten in denen man noch in irgendwelchen (Elektro-)Märkten herumschlendern konnt, weil es sie noch gab, auch wenn ich selbst nicht mehr so oft wie damals in welchen herumlauf -und nicht jeder dachte "Das kauf ich mir nich hier das kauf ich nachher im Internetz roflcopter".


 
Noch vor wenigen Jahre, als ich noch bei meinen Eltern auf dem Dorf wohnte, da gab es bei uns KEIN Internet. Also haben wir uns 1 mal im Monat mit 3-4 Kumpels ins Auto gesetzt und sind in den Media Markt gefahren und haben dort einfach "geschnuppert". War immer geil, weil man dann immernoch zusammen zu Burger King ist und über das gesehene geredet hat. Spiele und andere "Kleinigkeiten" waren meist auch im Gepäck


----------



## machine4 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Noch vor wenigen Jahre, als ich noch bei meinen Eltern auf dem Dorf wohnte, da gab es bei uns KEIN Internet. Also haben wir uns 1 mal im Monat mit 3-4 Kumpels ins Auto gesetzt und sind in den Media Markt gefahren und haben dort einfach "geschnuppert". War immer geil, weil man dann immernoch zusammen zu Burger King ist und über das gesehene geredet hat. Spiele und andere "Kleinigkeiten" waren meist auch im Gepäck


 
Genau das mach ich heute trotz Internet mit einem Kumpel immer noch. Ich finds ganz nett da ein bisschen zu schaun und manche Angebote sind gar nicht so schlecht bei dem Laden.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*

Geile Aktion von Euronics


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



noname545 schrieb:


> Mediamarkt hat des öfteren extrem gute Angebote, hatte da ne G9x für 29€ gesehen Solche Elektronik Geschäfte sind aber ziemlich nützlich, vor einem TV, Handy kauf schaue ich immer Probe und kann alles anfassen^^


 
Ja das stimmt. Habe ich auch schon des öfteren gesehen.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Media Markt: Am 2. Oktober bleiben alle Geschäfte geschlossen*



> So dermaßen viel teurer ist ein Media Markt oder Saturn im Regelfall nu auch nich.



Ich bin bei Leibe keiner der jeden Penny wendet und dreht, eher im Gegenteil. Aber bei Preisunterschieden von 180€ frag ich mich dann schon was bei denen vor sich geht. Keine Frage - gute Angebote gibts dort immer wieder mal, aber eben jene genannten, teils sehr heftigen, Preisunterschiede gibts trotzdem. Wenn man dann jemand ist der sich da mit dem Internet nicht so befasst wird man einmal schön übern Tisch gezogen.

Ich sehe es als absolut gerechtfertigt das solche Läden einen Mehrpreis fordern, sie stellen einem (meistens) jegliche Produkte zur Verfügung und manchmal trifft man sogar mal auf Personal welches Ahnung hat, wäre das immer der Fall würde ich auch bereit sein, je nach Produkt, 10-15% mehr zu zahlen.

Aber da dies bei uns hier eigentlich fast gar nicht mehr der Fall ist kauf ich dort auch keine teureren Geräte mehr. Man geht halt ab und an hin, schaut sich um und wenn einem etwas ins Auge sticht geht man nach Hause und recherchiert dann im Internet nach und bestellt es dort..


Ach und für die die wissen wollen was es mit diesem geschlossenen Tag normalerweise an sich hatte: Die Geschäfte die geschlossen hatten haben ihr Sortiment durch "frisches" ersetzt, werd mich morgen mal auf machen und gucken was es da so neues gibt.


----------

